# flowers-toxic or not



## samsmom (Apr 30, 2013)

In the middle of creating an outdoor enclosure for my 6 month old Sulcata. I bought some flowers to plant in pots but have not been able to find out whether or not they are toxic. Aloha Calibrachoa (calibrachoa aloha) masses of trumphet shaped pink flowers and Superbells Pink (calibrachoa hybrid). Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AZtortMom (Apr 30, 2013)

Hmm.. Not familiar with that flower 


Life is good


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 30, 2013)

So I did a cut and paste at this site and came up with nothing for a match. Maybe go to the pictures and try to find a match. 

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plant_database_14.asp


----------



## samsmom (Apr 30, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I did a cut and paste at this site and came up with nothing for a match. Maybe go to the pictures and try to find a match.
> 
> http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plant_database_14.asp



I've looked on every site I can find and nothing. I bought them at Lowes and even went to their website but it doesn't say anything about them being toxic or not!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 30, 2013)

When in doubt, leave them out.


----------



## Balboa (Apr 30, 2013)

Not sure on those, I can't seem to find anything definitive. Its in the nightshade family, most of which are toxic, but according to wikipedia is closely related to petunia, which is safe. In most cases torts won't eat something toxic anyways, but you never know, so might not be worth risking.


----------



## LolaMyLove (Apr 30, 2013)

Calibrachoa is closely related to the Petunia which according to the tortoise table is ok, but I agree with Ken, when in doubt...


----------



## samsmom (May 5, 2013)

Update: Checked with TTT and the flowers are fine for Samson to eat. Thanks for everyones help!


----------

